# B.albopilosum sexing if possible



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

My curly hair molted in the early hours saw it on his/her back at 1am as i was headed to my bed so i grabbed the molt this morning for piccies.Last molt was on the 7th of May and doesnt seem to be much size increase although its currently hiding in its burrow so hard to tell exactly how much bigger it is, so from the pics any clues as to the sex,and if possible a rough guess to the age/stage i.e a juvenile or an adult is what i'm looking to find out, cheers guys.









































Theres more pics in my album Reptile Forums - Ebola's Album: Molts


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

!00% female pal


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovely cheers : victory:


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Female i would say


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Female and probably breedable size, my friend had a sac from hers and the spider was about 5" legspan.


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah she's deffinately breedable............... the spermathecae are completely sclerotised (not translucent anymore) thats the sign of sexual maturity in female tarantula though that doesn't mean she's fully grown, she may still gat a bit bigger.


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

ebmoclab said:


> Yeah she's deffinately breedable............... the spermathecae are completely sclerotised (not translucent anymore) thats the sign of sexual maturity in female tarantula though that doesn't mean she's fully grown, she may still gat a bit bigger.


well you do learn something new every day


----------

